# Desitin



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

What will remove Desitin from skin or clothes? Thanks.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

From skin....soap & warm water
from clothes..presoak in Dawn before washing in warm water with a good detergent


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Blow torch. :hammer:


That stuff is hard to get off!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

KnowOneSpecial - you made my day !!!!!!!!!!!!!! s


----------

